# Help with summer fatigue



## redline9k (Jun 18, 2012)

Ive been riding/racing for the last 15yrs (currently 31, cat 3 road/cat 1 mtb)...rollers in the winter usually give me a solid spring campaign, but each year right around June I start to get really lethargic on the bike.

Ive kept my on-bike time pretty constant since March at about 8-10hrs a week, while taking each 4th week down to about 3 hours, but even the latest rest week has not reenergized me. My performance isnt suffering when i do testing (new KOMs/slightly higher threshold power recently), and my HR is peaking/recovering well still, but I just feel really tired on the bike.

Normally, i cut way back on riding when this happens (3-4hrs a week) and by about August, i feel fresh enough to get back up to my normal 8hrs. This year Im doing pretty well at races and id like to figure out a way to work through this.

Any ideas of where to start? Is it good enough to just switch activities for awhile (swimming) or do I need to really be fully resting to reenergize?


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I get the same thing, in fact currently. I rest more, try to curb my diet because my hunger is still there, and eat more protein as a percent of my diet.
I will ride through it, but I ride at a much lower intensity, and if I'm feeling crappy after an hour on the bike I simply head home. I'm not a coach, but I know that you can't maintain your peak constantly, you must rest at some point or you'll end up like "we" feel right now.


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*Ten days off*

will do you wonders.
go see a movie
get a massage
etc.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

Is it fatigue on the bike only or in general? I personally have been dealing with worse than normal allergies that have impacted my sleep, recovery, and generally caused fatigue. 

I finally think I got my 'doping' regimen figured out with benadryl at night and cetirizine pseudoephedrine during the day.

I also get about a two week lull as I switch from build to peak and race time in my training plan.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

yep, same symptoms here. just took a week mostly off. raced tonight. still blah. not looking forward to another long hot summer filled with heat cramps.

maybe I'll take up swimming.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Do something different. Go get a few post ride massages, Take a week OFF (gasp!), If its not overtraining, maybe find a slow group ride or two (I call them "wife" rides), ride like a Fred, not a racer.

Or, take up swimming. But Creaky won't be, he's joshing.


----------



## comotelamas (Jun 20, 2012)

good luck! :blush2:


----------



## Gdesmitarch (Jun 17, 2012)

sdeeer said:


> Is it fatigue on the bike only or in general? I personally have been dealing with worse than normal allergies that have impacted my sleep, recovery, and generally caused fatigue.
> 
> I finally think I got my 'doping' regimen figured out with benadryl at night and cetirizine pseudoephedrine during the day.



Have you tried a nasal steroid like Veramyst or Fluctinose? They have absolutely changed my life. I have severe allergies for 9 months out of the year and with these, i'm virtually symptom free 95% of allergy season. If you haven't, go get tested at an allergy specialist and they will get you into the right nasal spray. NOTE: the nasal steroids out now are different than older ones like Nasanex, which can cause weird symptoms.


----------



## nravanelli (Jul 16, 2012)

During the summer, do you have any drastic changes in your life? work related? personal? diet? More often than not, people don't realize that the stresses of everyday life can impact their training performance or sense there of.


----------



## Crack Monkey (Apr 19, 2007)

Same here. What I've done last season and again this year is race from Feb through June, take a family vacation early July (7-10 days off the bike), and then start a new base period in late July. No racing in July and August. Should have me ready to start over for 'cross season.

Of course, that wouldn't work if I was trying to race on pavement through August.


----------

